# No diu pas, que ho sigui.



## RedRag

Hola amics

Aquí hi ha unes frases de L'ombre del vent:

El caracter està examinant un llibre.

- LLavors, ¿el llibre és una traducció? - vaig preguntar, desconcertat.
- *No ho diu pas*, que ho sigui. Pel que sembla, el text és original.

Que vol dir?

Per traduir : "It doesn't say that - that it is (a translation). For what it seems, the text is original."

Vol dir que no es posa res dins el llibre que explicar que ha estat traduit?

Moltes gràcies, com sempre.


----------



## JORDIANA

Si t'hi fixes, quan un llibre ha estat traduït, en algun lloc o altra hi consta el nom del traductor, una nota del traductor, un pròleg, alguna cosa que ens indica que no és l'original. Si "no ho diu pas" és lògic pensar que és l'original. Per cert, quan parles de "caracter" et refereixes al "protagonista"?


----------



## louhevly

RedRag said:


> Hola amics
> 
> Aquí hi ha unes frases de L'ombre del vent:
> 
> El caracter està examinant un llibre.
> 
> - LLavors, ¿el llibre és una traducció? - vaig preguntar, desconcertat.
> - *No ho diu pas*, que ho sigui. Pel que sembla, el text és original.
> 
> Que vol dir?



"It doesn't say so (that it is translated). It seems that the text is original."



RedRag said:


> Per traduir : "It doesn't say that - that it is (a translation). For what it seems, the text is original."
> 
> Vol dir que no es posa res dins el llibre que explicar que ha estat traduit?
> 
> Moltes gràcies, com sempre.



Yes. If a book is a translation, it should say so somewhere.


----------



## RedRag

Gràcies Jordiana i Lou,

És natural aquesta construcció?

jo diria:

_no diu pas que sigui traduit_ o _no diu pas que ho sigui_

però clar, no sóc nadiu. _no ho diu pas, que ho sigui _em sembla una mica florit. Que us sembla?


----------



## betulina

RedRag said:


> És natural aquesta construcció?
> 
> jo diria:
> 
> _no diu pas que sigui traduit_ o _no diu pas que ho sigui_
> 
> però clar, no sóc nadiu. _no ho diu pas, que ho sigui _em sembla una mica florit. Que us sembla?



Hola, RedRag,

Jo crec que sí que és una construcció natural. Parlant fem dislocacions contínuament i aquesta n'és una. Ja deus haver notat que "ho" a la primera part es refereix a "que sigui traduït". És una manera d'emfasitzar-ho, repetir-ho.


----------



## chics

És veritat, als catalans ens encanta utilitzar els pronoms febles. És habitual que parlant repetim les coses d'aquesta manera, amb el pronom feble i després la cosa "sustituida". És necesària la coma per separar dues frases i que siguin correctes. 
Exemples:
_En tinc molts, de dubtes._
_Sí que n'és, de maca._
_No hi és, a casa seva._
_Ho fas molt bé, això._
_..._
En canvi, a nivell escrit no repetim.


----------



## ajohan

Em recorda a les classes de català per estrangers many moons ago.
Joc de rol al mercat.
"De préssecs, *en* tens?
"Sí, que *en *tenim i de molt maques"
"Doncs dóna-me'*n *un kilo"
El professor fins i tot portava la fruita a classe i la menjavem després


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

chics said:


> És veritat, als catalans ens encanta utilitzar els pronoms febles.
> _..._
> En canvi, a nivell escrit no repetim.


 
Molt bon vespre a tots!

Home, més que que ens encantin, és que van intrínsecament lligats amb la nostra llengua. Pel que fa al nivell escrit, de vegades les dislocacions també són necessàries.

Hi ha una persona que de tant en tant treu el cap en aquest fòrum que és molt amiga meva i que és tota una experta d'aquesta qüestió (a nivell acadèmic, vull dir...) Ens *en* faria tota una dissertació, *dels pronoms febles*!


----------



## chics

Volia dir que utilitzem molt i molt les dislocacions. De vegades costa explicar als estudiants de català que són pronoms sustitutius d'una cosa... que mencionem a continuació!


----------



## louhevly

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Molt bon vespre a tots!
> 
> Home, més que que ens encantin, és que van intrínsecament lligats amb la nostra llengua. Pel que fa al nivell escrit, de vegades les dislocacions també són necessàries.
> 
> Hi ha una persona que de tant en tant treu el cap en aquest fòrum que és molt amiga meva i que és tota una experta d'aquesta qüestió (a nivell acadèmic, vull dir...) Ens *en* faria tota una dissertació, *dels pronoms febles*!



En la poesia i en les cançons és també a vegades útil.  Vaig escriure una paròdia en català d'una cançó anglesa, "A chicken ain't nothing but a bird" i, perquè s'escandeixi, havia d'aplicar aquest desplaçament: "La polla no *en* sap, de volar". (La podeu escoltar a niquartsnihores.com)


----------



## avellanainphilly

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Molt bon vespre a tots!
> 
> Home, més que que ens encantin, és que van intrínsecament lligats amb la nostra llengua. Pel que fa al nivell escrit, de vegades les dislocacions també són necessàries.
> 
> Hi ha una persona que de tant en tant treu el cap en aquest fòrum que és molt amiga meva i que és tota una experta d'aquesta qüestió (a nivell acadèmic, vull dir...) Ens *en* faria tota una dissertació, *dels pronoms febles*!



Ja que la TPS ha sigut tan amable de citar-me, potser que digui 4 coses... 
Les dislocacions tenen a veure amb el que es diu l'estructura informativa de la frase. És a dir, no amb quina informació donem en una frase, sinó amb com la donem. Bàsicament, en tota frase, hi ha una informació nova i, de vegades, una informació ja coneguda, de 'rerafons'. Doncs bé, el que fan les dislocacions és marcar que la informació dislocada ja forma part del coneixement compartit entre parlant i oient. Per exemple:

A: Qui ha comprat la fruita?
B: # La Maria ha comprat la fruita
C: L'ha comprat la Maria 
 D: La fruita, l'ha comprat la Maria (en canvi, el pastís, l'ha comprat el Pere)

La resposta de B és molt rara pq l'estructura informativa necessària en aquest context no s'expressa així en català. En canvi, C i D sonen molt millors pq, en català, la informació compartida (en aquest cas que estem parlant sobre 'fruita') o bé s'omet (com a C) o bé es disloca (com a D). Ometre la info i fer servir el pronom feble és l'opció més freqüent, però no sempre és possible. Per exemple:

"La frase 'Diga 33' mereix una reflexió. Realment, la fan servir tant, els metges?" (exemple d'un monòleg del Buenafuente)

En aquesta frase, des del moment que un diu 'diga 33', ja sabem que parlem de metges. Però com que no ho hem dit explícitament, no podem pas ometre 'els metges' a la frase següent, però la podem dislocar.

També és interessant que en català les dislocacions es fan servir força més que en castellà. Per exemple, a l'obra 'Terra Baixa' n'hi havia unes 200 i a la traducció en castellà, només unes 10!!

Bé, ja callo, que m'emociono quan parlo de dislocacions


----------

